# Does anyboy have experience how IBCC deal with GED?



## WAQASILYAS (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyboy have experience how IBCC deal with GED?
please help if you know
thanks


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

I have GED and IBCC totally rejected it..but I also had my associate degree from States which got converted to Fsc and i got admissions in med school on basis of that..


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

from what i know, now they take the ged and deduct 10% and they deduct 20% if youve actually done high school. isnt that crazy? you have a chance of getting a ptap seat with a ged and that means you come to pakistan and go to med school almost for free. i dont know the details and its really hard to find out unless you go straight to their office in islamabad. the one in lahore is not helpful at all. they just love to see you suffer.


----------

